# Bicycling Shorts For Horse Riding?



## Trails

OK, OK, I know you're laughing because I snorted a soda out of my nose when I first heard it. My first thought was "if your butt is sore it means that you haven't spent enough time in the saddle". 

Has anyone here tried this? I had a guy send me the info a while back and was wondering if was un-informed. You can see specifics here if you're interested.


----------



## sillybunny11486

I used to ride in them under my chaps. If i wear shorts they always come out and bunch up, unless they were skin tight spandex.

i ride english, so my butt is always sore after sitting in a western saddle.


----------



## Vidaloco

Your not alone, my husband swears by compression or bicycle shorts when riding. He also likes a brand called "bike" that are a compression type. Good prices at Freshpair.com He's never tried the actual padded type but the compression helps a bunch.
I get kidded for wearing yoga pants to ride in. They are made from basically the same stuff as English breaches but without the sticky butt and tight ankles (or the *$$* price tag). Whatever makes you comfortable for the longest period of time I figure


----------



## arabchica

when I was doing competitive trail rides there was a man who wore of all things panty hose when I asked him about it he said that when you are in two point for that long {several hours} your jeans bunch up at the knee. HMM I thought and rode off six hours later I had huge blisters on the insides of both knees now if I am going to be riding for more than three hours I wear panty hose under my jeans they allow them to fall back in place


----------



## jamesqf

I do bike a lot, but I wouldn't think padded biking shorts would be all that much help in riding, since the pressure's distributed much differently. (Think how narrow a bike seat is compared to a saddle.) I can see how the stretch lycra could help reduce friction, though.


----------



## horseluver250

I've actually seen padded underwear made especially for horseback riding. I think state line tack carries them. I don't think I'd want to use them myself, I think they'd be rather annoying.


----------



## StormyBlues

Wouldn't they make your butt look bigger under the pants too? That is something I DEFINATLY don't need lol! If I'm riding for a long time, I know to put my dressage saddle or western saddle on, much better on the, as my friends jill would say, tukis.


----------



## QtrHorse

I ride with a sheepskin saddle cover that includes a memory foam seat.
Beyond words for long distance comfort.


----------



## eventerwannabe

I wear spandex bike shorts under my breeches (dont normally when I ride western). I have never had them ride up or anything. They are nice for when you are riding in the cold, give a bit more warmth.


----------



## back in the crosby again

I know a lot of people who ride in bike shorts under their breeches to avoid the underwear line problem. I ride in Spanx to avoid the same thing. www.*spanx*.com/


----------



## StormyBlues

Oh spanxs are nice! I ware them under tighter dresses and such


----------



## lacyloo

I need some ! I have a fleece cover for my saddle but it doesn't help much lol


----------



## bloodhoundmom28

I ride in winter running pants they are a little thinner then jeans but a tad bit thicker then breaches and they breath i just did a 15 mile ride in them and i was the only one in the beg group without sores and blisters.


----------



## rider4life

Guess I'm the oddball in the group. For _years_ I've ridden in shorts during the summer (western, trails), whether jeans, twill, poplin, or boxer (waaaay out in the country). I'm pretty lucky, I've never had problems with bunching up, riding up, or anything else--just gotta remember to use the flyspray!! I'm 51 and in pretty good shape, so it's not unsightly (LOL). Just very comfortable, have a better seat and grip, and it's alot cooler!!!
In the winter I wear chaps over long fitted jeans. My old suede ones finally died so I got a brilliant leather pair from Smart-Pak. Outstanding!!!

Happy trails, Renee


----------



## Sghorselover

I once wore them when i was riding western. its helps!


----------



## Shellbe

arabchica's mention of pantyhose is familiar to me. Haven't used them myself, I seem to avoid the results of any friction from particularly long rides. But have been told that pantyhose beneath your jhods/breeches, whatever your choice may be is great for Endurance riding. I can understand how the bike pants would serve the same purpose. Perhaps a product more sought after by men ?? Ladies may also of course, each to their own . Tis just my thinking...

rider4life you are no oddball! Unless of course we're both oddballls... But I've no complaints to being classified as such . I opt for shorts at times during summer. Depends on what I'm doing and choice of saddle. But I might wear shorts, boots and chaps, and that does me fine! Can be a MUCH cooler option . Of course upper body clothing is also worn , thought I'd better mention...


----------



## rider4life

Shellbe said:


> rider4life you are no oddball! Unless of course we're both oddballls... But I've no complaints to being classified as such . I opt for shorts at times during summer. Depends on what I'm doing and choice of saddle. But I might wear shorts, boots and chaps, and that does me fine! Can be a MUCH cooler option . Of course upper body clothing is also worn , thought I'd better mention...


LOL Shellbe, tops are a must!! I opt for tanks!! I honestly don't care what the country folk around here say, they already think I'm a bit strange anyway!! Nice to know I have good company!! :lol:


----------



## Pidge

Hmm...well i just always wear jeans...maybe i got tough skin or something but ill go ride for hours on end an never get a sore....

As for strange things to wear under your pants an such ill share a funny from the riding camp i went to...we were all forced to ride bareback with just thin little bareback pads to keep the horse sweat off us...almost all the horses we rode were broodmares who were either prego or with babys at their heels...they had all been bred alot an had boney backs an large withers...

This wasnt to bad for the girls but the guys had issues as im sure you could guess...everyday...even in the middle of the hot texas summer...my camp buddy mitcheal would wear briefs, boxers, basketball shorts, Pj pants, then his jeans...all for the extra padding to keep his little friends safe LOL

we discovered this when in the middle of one of our recreationally periods he stood up an started taking off his pants...we all freaked untill we saw he was wearing layers lol


----------

